# Brake Pads



## stacey63 (Dec 18, 2005)

Hello All
Today I decided to change the front brake pads on my 99'Frontier. I bought Duralast brand at Autozone. The passenger side went well ,but when I went to put the caliper back over the rotor ,and the new pads on the driver side I ran into a problem. The caliper will not line up with the lower slide pin. It wont clear it. Has anyone had this issue? Is the slide pin adjustable? I pushed the pistons into the caliper if you wondered. It seems to be the rivet that holds the wear sensor on the pad. I could grind the rivet ,but it would be easier if the slide pin is adjustable.
Regards stacey63


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

stacey63 said:


> Hello All
> Today I decided to change the front brake pads on my 99'Frontier. I bought Duralast brand at Autozone. The passenger side went well ,but when I went to put the caliper back over the rotor ,and the new pads on the driver side I ran into a problem. The caliper will not line up with the lower slide pin. It wont clear it. Has anyone had this issue? Is the slide pin adjustable? I pushed the pistons into the caliper if you wondered. It seems to be the rivet that holds the wear sensor on the pad. I could grind the rivet ,but it would be easier if the slide pin is adjustable.
> Regards stacey63


If you're talking about the two pins going into the caliper mounting bracket, they should slide in and out freely. If you pull them, they should slide right out. If they're tough or aren't sliding, take them out with vise grips, clean them off, re-grease them, and put them back in.


----------



## stacey63 (Dec 18, 2005)

I can not loosen the slide pins. I thought about removing the caliper bracket so I could get at the pins better. I might change the bracket. Does anyone know what years are interchangable?


----------

